# Turning natural gas back on



## dmaceld (Jul 4, 2007)

rcianci said:


> The gas company had to turn off the meter and the main to do some work.
> 
> The gas company can not come out for several days.


Call them back on their repair number and insist on talking to a supervisor if you have to get someone to come out immediately. They turned the gas off. I don't know of a gas company that wouldn't make sure everything was working properly after they turn it back on. The last thing they want is inexperienced folks messing with gas. Were you home when they finished the work? If so, they have no excuse for leaving you in cold water.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you have gas flow or could it be possible that there is still a shutoff valve in the off position someplace?


----------



## rcianci (Jul 29, 2007)

*There is gas flow*

Thanks for the quick reply!! There is gas flow. I should have mentioned that there are two meters and the second one is working fine, meaning that I can light the pilots for the other furnace and HW heater. That is why I am wondering if there is some type of internal shutoff valve within the meter. Any ideas?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Do both meters feed from the same gas line?


----------



## rcianci (Jul 29, 2007)

Yes, both meters feed from the same line.


----------



## maverick06 (Jul 29, 2007)

I bet if you "smell" something they would come running.... but the fire department may come too...


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

rcianci said:


> Yes, both meters feed from the same line.


I don't think there is a shutoff inside the meter. 
I've got 3 shutoffs before my gas meter, one on the street and two in the house. Check the entire length to make sure that all valves are in the on position.
GL


----------



## rcianci (Jul 29, 2007)

*Turning Gas on at meter*

Sometimes there is a shield inserted into the inlet valve going from the gas line into the meter. The inlet side is the left side of the meter. These are usually put in place when the gas is shut off for non-payment. However, these shields are also used as a safety precaution along with turning the gas cock off when servicing the gas line or piping inside the residence. 

If this is the case, the gas cock MUST be turned to the OFF position (crosswise). Once the gas cock is in the off position, loosen the nut that couples the gas line to the inlet side of the meter. When the nut / coupling is loosened you can turn the meter outward and if a shield is in place, you will see it sitting on top of the valve. It looks like a cap about the size of a quarter and it prevents gas flow from the line into the meter.

This really should be done by the gas company. Good luck and work safe.


----------

